
Linus Torvalds Sees Lots of Hardware Headaches Ahead - fn
https://devops.com/linus-torvalds-sees-lots-of-hardware-headaches-ahead/
======
garaetjjte
>Moore’s Law has guaranteed a doubling of hardware performance every 18 months
for decades. But as processor vendors approach the limits of Moore’s Law, many
developers will need to reoptimize their code to continue achieving increased
performance.

But Moore's law is dead for long time already. I'm using mid-range CPU from
2009 and performance is still reasonable. (while 1999 CPU in 2009 would be
rather useless)

~~~
Waterluvian
I think a part of this is that we hit a bottleneck on human data absorption.
There's lots of real and hypothetical media formats (like VR) that won't run
on a 2009 computer. But so long as you've got your email and websites and
video, your machine is still perfectly useful. New computers are doing all
those same things. But I remember when the concept of a video running on a
computer was just wild.

------
jokoon
Wirth's law is relevant for how software is constantly outrunning hardware.

I'm quite pessimistic but I'm sure a lot of stuff involved with os and ui and
browsers will have to be thrown away, and built again.

The fact that js doesn't really run well on smartphone proves something is
wrong.

